# Can anyone help id this tricycle and maybe give a value



## Jamie Custer (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

It's very hard to ID these early 1900s tricycles. There were several makers around back then producing very similarly designed tricycles. I'm basing the early 1900s date on the style of seat springs I see under that cover. I've seen a wide range of selling prices recently (that they actually did sell for) for similar models, anywhere from about $60 to $600. There's another tricycle site - www.tricyclefetish.com - where you can, for a nominal, one-time fee...about $5 I believe, purchase an online price guide to see what your tricycle is actually worth. Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## Jamie Custer (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for your info and help.


----------

